# Anyone use acrylic yarn?



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

i


2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


i use acryllic for my big gauge socks that everyone uses for slippers. it is strong, washable and of course like most synthetics, warm.... you can use for other items by just washing and using softener a couple of times as soon as you finish, then block and you will be surprised at how much softer it will be. we would all love to use the alpaca and yak yarn for every project, but that is not very practical... good luck...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I make toys for charity using acrylic yarn. Also afghans, I think there is one being knitted on this site.

Mum always used acrylics so you could just throw them in the washing machine and not have to worry about them - with seven kids I wonder why?


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I use acrylic yarns to knit baby/toddler sweaters because they're machine wash and dry. I don't have grandchildren, but I love knitting the small sizes. Will have to find a home for these one of these days.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the good suggestions ladies.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Bea, have you thought about selling your things on etsy - www.etsy.com/category/knitting/children - or eBay? It's really easy to open an account and get a site on Etsy and of course eBay too. Hand knit childrens and baby clothing, etc. are a hot items. On the other hand, they make super nice gifts and then too...just nice to keep around and admire.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I use acrylic for afghans or charity knitting, hats, scarves. I would not use for sox (slippers are OK) since it is not a natural fiber to wick moisture. They would also be hot. That's just me. I know some do it.....


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

I use nothing but acrylic yarns for all of my charity projects.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> Bea, have you thought about selling your things on etsy - www.etsy.com/category/knitting/children - or eBay? It's really easy to open an account and get a site on Etsy and of course eBay too. Hand knit childrens and baby clothing, etc. are a hot items. On the other hand, they make super nice gifts and then too...just nice to keep around and admire.


Thanks Donna for the suggestions. I would have to check my patterns for copyrights. May not be able to sell sweaters from the patterns I'm using. I would consider Etsy if I could sell them. Ebay's fees drive me crazy - you pay them if your item sells or doesn't - or at least that's the way it was a few years ago.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> 2011silverlinings said:
> 
> 
> > Bea, have you thought about selling your things on etsy - www.etsy.com/category/knitting/children - or eBay? It's really easy to open an account and get a site on Etsy and of course eBay too. Hand knit childrens and baby clothing, etc. are a hot items. On the other hand, they make super nice gifts and then too...just nice to keep around and admire.
> ...


On Etsy you pay a listing fee of $.20 per item, good for 6 months. You don't pay anything else until the item sells, then you pay a small percentage of the sales price. It's a good deal, except that Etsy is so huge that it's a miracle if anyone ever sees your stuff. It will be lost in thousands of pages of similar items. Very stiff competition...


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

All I ever use is acrylics. Mainly because I am allergic to wool. I even broke out when knitting a shawl for my sister that was only 22 % wool. I love Caron Simply Soft. I like Red Heart too. It is a little hard on the hands when knitting, but it really softens up when it's washed.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Afghans are good in acrylic, shawls and ponchos, too.

You could always see if it sells 'as is' right here on KP, in the 'classifieds' section.


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> I make toys for charity using acrylic yarn. Also afghans, I think there is one being knitted on this site.
> 
> Mum always used acrylics so you could just throw them in the washing machine and not have to worry about them - with seven kids I wonder why?


I use acrylics for toys too, because it's hard-wearing and comes in a multitude of bright colours.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

You can also use Ravelry.



Sewbizgirl said:


> Bea 465 said:
> 
> 
> > 2011silverlinings said:
> ...


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i use nothing but acrylic


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I really don't know why people knock acrylic yarns in the USA, unless they are not particularly nice and soft. Acrylic is widely used over here in the UK, because it washes beautifully. The only thing to remember with this yarn........is never put the iron on it to press it, as it will go bigger. Just hold the iron about 2 inches above the garment and steam it, while patting it gently with finger tips to flatten any little creases caused by washing. Actually, if you put a garmet neatly over a central heating radiator when still damp, the heat steams the creases out as it dries. Give it a try, and don't shy away from this yarn, it's pretty robust and warm too. Leonora.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

I use a lot of acrylic for all my projects because my younger grandchildren have eczema and it doesnt itch like wool or wool blends


----------



## claramae99 (Jul 23, 2011)

I use acrylic for everything that I make for my youngest daughter. She has eczema, and many animal allergies, so I use Caron Simply Soft so her skin won't flare up. It's great for everything from toys to afghans to scarves! 

Jennifer


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


Acrylic is not the best choice for socks. Why? It feels cold because it doesn't wick away moisture. Wool, OTOH, does and stays warm when wet. If you have to use it, use it for charity knitting, or for toys.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


Personally, I am not fond of acrylic, in previous years I have found it stretch badly with washing. And even acrylic socks give me a horrible sort of 'heebie jeebies' feeling. give me wool or cotton, or bamboo any day, expensive yes, but better than than something you can't bear wearing.


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

Acrylic yarn is all I use now. I have found that I am allergic to some kinds of wool yarn. I love the many colors it comes in and I love also that it's soft and easy to clean.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

I love Caron Simply Soft. The difference in the yarn after blocking is just amazing. I've even done a couple of lace projects in it and they are my favorites.


----------



## ralac71 (Jun 1, 2011)

Some of the best afghans I had as a child were made out of acrylic. They were so warm and snugly.


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

I only use acrylic, mostly because I'm too cheap to buy the "good" stuff. I correct that, I do use cotton yarn for dish cloths, and cotton thread for doilies, snowflakes, bookmarks, etc.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

In the vein of knitting for children, how about hats, sweaters, afgans, or knitted animals for a children's home? or the foster care system? I am sure some lucky child would be ontop of the world to have something so special.


----------



## valsa (Sep 29, 2011)

hi,I am hearing the phrase :blocking the garment after it is washed "many times.What is the meaning of this phrase?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pinned out, on a suitable surface- I use my ironing board, after you have pushed or pulled gently into the desired shape, and left to dry.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

it depends on the feel of the yarn I make scarf out of it. but if its rough and itchy nothing to wear toys would be it for me.


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

I use nothing but acrylic or acrylic mixed with something else as think it is ideal for childrens items that need alot of washing and get grown out before they are worn out. I think there are good acrylics and bad ones, in my experience dearer doesnt mean better and some of my favourite ones are the cheaper ones. You can tell a lot by squeezing the ball to see how soft it is and if it is "squeaky", probably why I am avoided in yarn shops


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

I have a sweater I made at least 20 years ago with Red Heart Acrylic yarn. I wear every winter around the house because it is so warm. I machine wash and dry it and it comes out nice and soft. My only complaint is that it has "Pilled". I wonder if that is the result of being agitated in the machine? I was a fairly "Newbie" knitter and didn't know about the "nicer" yarns available.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

You can also subscribe to http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/sweater_wheel.guest.cfm and use the pattern generator to create your own patterns. Then, you've got no copyright issues.
All of my children's sweaters were created using the Sweater Wheel which they don't print any longer. The Knitting Fool has it uploaded so that you can just put the size in and it will tell you how many stitches for the yarn size that you're using.
I rarely use a pattern and started out knitting that way as a kid. My Barbie had the biggest Sweater Girl wardrobe and not one pattern was followed. My favorite fashion era is the 40s. 
I am actually knitting a sweater for myself using the Sweater Wheel and just finished a wool cardigan as well - just need to add buttons.
The sweater photo that I attached is one that I used the Wheel for.


----------



## LADISKNITTING (Jun 18, 2011)

Good morning Donna,
Give this stuff to a charity and go to "Sweet Temptation" in DT Dublin. Acrylic yarn is not worth your time.
I live in Indiana but when I come to Dublin I go to Sweet Temptation to look around and often find yarn on sale.
Happy knitting!
Are you a sewer/Quilter too?
Ruth in Bloomington


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,
I use acrylic for crocheting "Granny Bags" I have posted them before. The Red Heart works well because it is stiff for the bags. Good luck and whatever you make happy knitting!
Also I almost forgot to mention the Nativity set I knitted was also acrylic, the baby and angel in my avitar are from the set.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I use acrylic yarn for just about everything that I knit,it is economical and warm and washes like a breeze. I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Make an afghan.... make some scarves...make some hats... make some fingerless gloves....make something for charity! many of us use acrylic often.... What don't you like about it? I don't think yarn is returnable, is it? 

Good luck!

MaryAnn


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

I use acrylic for sweaters. Then I don't have to worry about messing them up when I wear them outside or if they get washed and dried with other things.
Sometimes, my husband will toss in a sweater.


----------



## chriscol (Aug 3, 2011)

Ebay now lets you sell about 100 items a month before they tack on the fee to list. Assuming you use a basic list, of course. They may now also have added the buy-it-now option to their free listing, but I'd have to double-check that.


----------



## Knitnut101 (Aug 19, 2011)

You can make anything in acrylic that you can in natural yarns (okay except for socks). I don't understand the current biasagainst acrylics. I used to knit entirely in acrylics because I couldn't wear clothing that had been drycleaned and simply didn't havea the time or space to hand wash an block everything, nor did I like the scratchiness of wool. Now with the superwash wools you don't to worry about those things. And there are so many different wools available they aren't always scratchy either. The same thing is true about acrylics. I guess it all boils down to personal prefference. Have you tried to knit something with this particular brand of yarn to see how it knits up. If so and you don't like the feel of it why not donate the yarn to some charity kintting centres?


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> You can also subscribe to http://www.knittingfool.com/pages/sweater_wheel.guest.cfm and use the pattern generator to create your own patterns. Then, you've got no copyright issues.
> All of my children's sweaters were created using the Sweater Wheel which they don't print any longer. The Knitting Fool has it uploaded so that you can just put the size in and it will tell you how many stitches for the yarn size that you're using.
> I rarely use a pattern and started out knitting that way as a kid. My Barbie had the biggest Sweater Girl wardrobe and not one pattern was followed. My favorite fashion era is the 40s.
> I am actually knitting a sweater for myself using the Sweater Wheel and just finished a wool cardigan as well - just need to add buttons.
> The sweater photo that I attached is one that I used the Wheel for.


Thanks so much for this information. I'm just starting my first large project ( the Adult Surprise Jacket) and am hoping to venture into more. This should be very helpful. Now I will just need to remember where I Bookmarked it to.


----------



## ert (May 9, 2011)

I use acrylics most of the time. I can't use wool, although I just finished a scarf & hat for my SIL out of woolease. It has just 20% wool, so was able to manage that. I wouldn't be able to wear it though. I do like bamboo blends and cotton.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

You could make an afghan... I've made acrylic socks, but I would say if you don't like acrylic sweaters, you won't like the socks...

You could also use it to make some tote bags (if used for the handles, though, it will stretch like crazy, so you might want to use storebought handles, or maybe cotton for the handles, which stretches less.)

I'm sure I'll think of more later, but I see there are lots of other answers, too


----------



## mamiepooh (Sep 19, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I use nothing but acrylic yarns for all of my charity projects.


Same here : acrylic for charity projects and cotton for discloths.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Here's why I won't use acrylic yarns. 

First of all they are not "fire safe" so they should never be used for bedding or infant wear or any child sleepwear. A home fire starts every 7 seconds in this country. No one plans on a child or infant being in a fire but it happens all too often. Acrylic will become a liquid mess when it burns and literally melt into the skin of the wearer, causing horrific burns. Our family had experience with this many years ago.

Acrylic socks will not wick moisture from the feet and this can lead to or aggravate athletes foot, not to mention making fungal conditions worse.

The majority of acrylic yarns are made in third world countries for pennies...right now the US and Europe are financially struggling. Riots ripped through Europe this summer and we are now seeing demonstrations right here in the US. The corporate "greed" that drove manufacturing jobs to China, Maylasia, Turkey and other countries has caused massive unemployment here. This unemployment has a trickle down effect, less tax money, cities having to cut back services, school programs being cut...on and on it goes.

Another reason I won't use acrylics...petrochemicals! I prefer to leave a smaller carbon footprint on this earth.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm glad someone else has confessed that they are allergic to wool. Like you, I am deathly sensitive. Several years ago, a friend pleaded with me to make her an Aran style sweater from wool yarn she provided. I broke down an plowed into the project. By the time I was done, my chest and forearms were a huge red rash and my hands red, and wore off my callouses--which really is not good for a guitar player!! They are now saying wool is not good for really little babies as they are more likely to develop allergies to it when they are developing. So all my preemie caps and receiving blankets are always very welcome at the hospitals where I donate.



pattys76 said:


> All I ever use is acrylics. Mainly because I am allergic to wool. I even broke out when knitting a shawl for my sister that was only 22 % wool. I love Caron Simply Soft. I like Red Heart too. It is a little hard on the hands when knitting, but it really softens up when it's washed.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

I use acrylic for charity projects because it is so affordable. 
Great for kids' things because it's easy to wash.


----------



## yarnaplenty (Jul 24, 2011)

I hardly ever use wool. Acrylics are so much easier to laundry. Have made many afghans/blankets with acrylics just throw in the washer then the dryer. The last few months have taken up knitting, now I can see where some projects I would love to use wool or a natural yarn.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Since you really like the color, use it to make 'market' bags - those bags we take to the grocery store to bring home the food.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

I volunteer my new granddaughter for anyone who wants to make baby clothes.  I'm just learning to crochet baby items. I don't know how to needle knit but have looms.


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

I mostly use acrylic yarn because all animal fibers make me itch like mad............even angora........?

GAIL


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Well if you live by me you can (A) come learn to knit from me, would love to share what I know and (B) pick out goodies for your grandbaby from my little pile of goodies. Put in your state at least--so we have a tiny clue of which continent you inhabit. I would love to come to Paris--but not enough frequent flyer miles yet--LOL



suthengrl said:


> I volunteer my new granddaughter for anyone who wants to make baby clothes.  I'm just learning to crochet baby items. I don't know how to needle knit but have looms.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm allergic to wool, so I only use acrylic. I like Red Heart the best as I like a garment to have some body. Red Heart seems to get lots of complaints about now being soft until washed, so those who don't like it for that reason might look at their new line of Red Heart Soft yarn. I also make blankets for Project Linus, and we only use acrylic. There's the risk that a wool blanket going to a child who is allergic to wool and the blankets are washed and dried at the hospitals at a very high heat that would "felt" a wool blanket.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

i use for plain boring knits


----------



## wyldeflowyr (Sep 24, 2011)

I use Red Heart acrylic for those checkered slippers I knit. It's easy care and they last a long time. They are so much in demand that I am constantly knitting them, so the longer they last, the better.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


I use a lot of acrylic...blankets and baby clothes. If it's a good brand it's very soft.


----------



## suthengrl (Apr 16, 2011)

South Carolina, originally from Tennessee  I know someone who lives in Lille, France and I have a brother who lives in Paris...Tennessee that is.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG, using acrylics for infants! It's NOT fire safe. I would never put my grandchildren in that kind of danger. Infant wear, children's sleepwear and bedding MUST be firesafe. We even have laws about that. Why in the world would you put a helpless infant at such risk?


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I use acrylic a lot but usually change to a size thinner needle than pattern says because I am a lose knitter.I find it tumble dries nicely.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> OMG, using acrylics for infants! It's NOT fire safe. I would never put my grandchildren in that kind of danger. Infant wear, children's sleepwear and bedding MUST be firesafe. We even have laws about that. Why in the world would you put a helpless infant at such risk?


Well why do all the yarn companies, Bernat, LionBrand, etc, sell Baby Softee and other such yarns along with many many baby patterns to make from it all? I've never questioned it. Maybe I should do my homework.

Also, cotton and wool are going to burn. When i was a kid, we had space heaters which were a danger but most people have central air and heat. True acrylic will stick more to the body when melted and have chemical fumes. What to do?


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

We have a charity here that I make baby and toddler sweaters for as well as hats and mittensand scarves. I use only acrylic yarns for this as it washes and dries so well and can be given to anyone because it is non-allergenic. I also use it for family things for the same reason. I have always used it for afghans so nice and soft and don't have to worry about washing it.


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

Acrylics? Mostly for gift slippers, and mostly for adults. Basically the pattern that was shown here recenty, from Bev's Country Cottage, I believe they were called "Aunt Margaret" slippers. Wear well, wash well, stretch enough that they fit several shoe sizes, and with so many colors available, very little duplication. Recipients like them, and ask for more, what more can I say?


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

My MIL made each of my kids acrylic baby blankets 40 yrs ago and they have been washed a million times and still look terrific. Their children use them now. I do not make gifts from wool unless I ask the recipient if they can wear wool and if they are going to do the work to care for it. It is just silly to waste all that $$$ and labor to make a something no one will use because it is itchy, they are allergic to it, or it is too much work to care for. Acrylic requires little care- I don't even bother to block the items and they come out fine right from the dryer. I would rather make something someone will use and enjoy out of acrylic. I have used it extensively for crochet and knitting for 50+ years. There is a wide variety of styles and colors of acrylics. Some are better than others, just like other fibers.. Don't knock it till you try it. BTW, as a nurse, I know that many premie and child units in hospitals will not accept wool garments or blankets because of allergy issues and because of static electricity from the wool can ignite a fire from the oxygen the children may be using. Google "charity knitting" and read the posts from nurses who work those units.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Yarn companies offer yarns for baby items because they want to SELL yarn. 

Look into the firesafe laws regarding infants clothing, children's sleepwear and bedding.

Out of curiosity I called my local hospital's pediatric department and asked if they would accept acrylic blankets and got a resounding NO. 

While wool and cotton will burn neither will "melt" into a liquid mass that welds to the flesh. Unless you have seen the horrific burns suffered by wearers of synthetic clothing you have no idea of the damage they cause. Not only do those fibers support burning the hot liquid continues to burn into the skin.


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

That is just about all I can get here at a price I can afford. There are different values (quality) of acryllics though too. I go for the ones that are soft enough to feel lovely on my face when I hold the skein. I did get in over 26 bails of wool made by a woman who does her own spinning, it's lovely, but I hate the itch, and it was still there. If you don't like it, it doesn't matter how big your family is and how much they like socks, you won't enjoy making them. Take it back and look for something you are going to enjoy working with. Good luck!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Ok, help me here. So where can one purchase soft cotton or wool that is not to thick to make baby clothes from? Most of them are blended with acrylic to make them easy to care for. Don't get me wrong here. I prefer natural, organic fibers and have only been using acrylic for baby items because it is so soft and not bulky. When I first started knitting I refused to purchase acrylic but then found it was so popular and pliable. Say I want to knit or crochet a baby dress, what kind of yarn would you suggest that is not too thick?


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I use acrylic yarns for hats and scarfs and some childern projects. I actualy perfer it for hats as wool yarns cut your hair.


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

I am allergic to wool so switched to acrylic (and occasionally cotton) long ago. Washability was also an issue. Now they make washable wool blends and wools but I still mainly use acrylic. The softness varies by brand and type but you can find some really nice ones out there. I use them for scarves, hats, shawls, afghans, etc., and have seldom had a problem.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Ok, help me here. So where can one purchase soft cotton or wool that is not to thick to make baby clothes from? Most of them are blended with acrylic to make them easy to care for. Don't get me wrong here. I prefer natural, organic fibers and have only been using acrylic for baby items because it is so soft and not bulky. When I first started knitting I refused to purchase acrylic but then found it was so popular and pliable. Say I want to knit or crochet a baby dress, what kind of yarn would you suggest that is not too thick?


sorry about this- my sources of wool, cotton and bamboo, are either NZ or UK, good luck in your hunt


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> My MIL made each of my kids acrylic baby blankets 40 yrs ago and they have been washed a million times and still look terrific. Their children use them now. I do not make gifts from wool unless I ask the recipient if they can wear wool and if they are going to do the work to care for it. It is just silly to waste all that $$$ and labor to make a something no one will use because it is itchy, they are allergic to it, or it is too much work to care for. Acrylic requires little care- I don't even bother to block the items and they come out fine right from the dryer. I would rather make something someone will use and enjoy out of acrylic. I have used it extensively for crochet and knitting for 50+ years. There is a wide variety of styles and colors of acrylics. Some are better than others, just like other fibers.. Don't knock it till you try it. BTW, as a nurse, I know that many premie and child units in hospitals will not accept wool garments or blankets because of allergy issues and because of static electricity from the wool can ignite a fire from the oxygen the children may be using. Google "charity knitting" and read the posts from nurses who work those units.


I guess you go with your own preference. My daughter has a wool allergy, but now-a-days I use cotton, silk or bamboo for her, and bear the cost.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well I think Courier 770 has raised a good issue. I have a lot of natural yarn in my stash and even more acrylic for baby blankets. So I've got a new grand child coming, my first and I have been making everything from either organic cotton or acrylic....but I'm going to start looking for more natural yarns and try to phase out my acrylics for babies. It's not going to be an easy task but I will do my best. I think I prefer cotton to wool for babies. If anyone knows of a category two or three cotton, please let me know! I know I can buy mercerized cotton that is very thin for crochet but I don't want to be knitting for a year on one garment because the thread is so thin...and I don't want to have to double everything....let's hear it from the gang!............


----------



## Garnet (May 12, 2011)

I use acrylic yarn when I make it for someone or for charity because then if they wash it, it will not change into something else. I also tie knots between skeins when doing projects for someone else because I don't know how careful they will be in handling the item. For myself I always just weave in loose ends between skeins.


----------



## pb54116 (Jun 27, 2011)

I always use acrylics because wool makes me itch; however, I don't like the way it stretches in the dryer. I'm thinking about trying some of the wool blends to see if they're not itchy.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


I wouldn't use acrylic to knit socks, simply because of the lack of breathability of acrylic. I prefer a wool and nylon blend for socks. Or wool and something blend.

There are acrylics, and then there are acrylics. For example, Paton's "Canadiana" is superb stuff. I've worked with other acrylics that I like a lot. But then there's some stuff that isn't soft and is very hard on the hands and never seems to soften up, even when washed and dried countless times.

Good acrylics (or washable wool) are wonderful for making babies' and kids' clothing, because they're washable. And most parents don't have time to handwash and air dry kids' clothes.

I also use acrylics (good, bad, and indifferent; I get a lot of them donated to me) to knit "critter blankets" for local animal shelters, animal rescues, and veterinary clinics. They're washable and dryable at all temperatures, which the shelters, rescues, and clinics really like.

Anyway, just my $.02.

Hazel


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I am not ashamed to say I use acrylic. I like it because it's not too hot for garments and works well for toys. I cannot afford the fancy yarns. Been out of work for over two years and so am VERY limited as to how much I can spend.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

fire retardant clothing is not fireproof. it just takes longer to catch fire. people would die from the smoke long before then in such a tragic accident. acrylics are used in almost everything and there isn't much of a difference if it's a child afghan made from Red Heart yarns or bought from a store.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Mercerized cotton is really not a good choice for infant items. while it is quite pretty and has a lovely sheen, not to mention soft...unless you launder it carefully it becomes hard.

True wool allergies are actually rare (read up on the subject). Simple skin irritation, by itself, is not indicative of an allergy.

There are a great many options out there...superwash wool and blends of course. New yarns have been developed from a vast variety of plant fibers: corn, bamboo, sugar, banana, and hemp (which is sinfully soft) to name just a few.

It concerns me greatly that safety is being overlooked due to cost and laundering. The true cost of cheap imports from third world countries is hurting our pocketbooks everyday. While you may not be paying at the cash register, you ARE paying. You are paying in a variety of taxes, social programs, reduced services, and most of all loses in our classrooms in every school across the country.

At some point I have to put these issues ahead of my "hobby". Caring that my neighbors have jobs, that my grandchildren will receive a quality education and hope that I can retire and live are some of those concerns.

The fire safe issue should not be pooh poohed..shame on you! Visit a burn ward and tell the victims they should have died from smoke inhalation!


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I use acrylic yarn for everything. My family has tons of allergies.
You can make slipper,hats,mittens. Anything you can make with wool can be made in acrylic.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

rabuckler said:


> I am not ashamed to say I use acrylic. I like it because it's not too hot for garments and works well for toys. I cannot afford the fancy yarns. Been out of work for over two years and so am VERY limited as to how much I can spend.


The "Hello Kitty" sweater next to your reply is gorgeous!

Hazel


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm bowing out of this thread. Clearly people are NOT informed about the fire safety laws regarding infant clothing, bedding, etc..

I love my grandchildren too much to put them at risk, what you do is your business!


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

gypsie said:


> courier770 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG, using acrylics for infants! It's NOT fire safe. I would never put my grandchildren in that kind of danger. Infant wear, children's sleepwear and bedding MUST be firesafe. We even have laws about that. Why in the world would you put a helpless infant at such risk?
> ...


I wouldn't use it for sleepwear, or a blanket to be put in a crib. But for clothing, hats, mittens, I don't think it's an issue.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I love bamboo but have only seen bamboo/acrylic blends. Can you give me a suggestion as to where I can purchase poor bamboo yarn? As for me, I have listened to you and am heeding your advice, so no shame on me!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm bowing out of this thread. Clearly people are NOT informed about the fire safety laws regarding infant clothing, bedding, etc..
> 
> I love my grandchildren too much to put them at risk, what you do is your business!


Oh my!


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

I use acrylics for all the reasons already posted. I'll just add that acrylics come in many forms so you get a lot to choose from, including many fashionable kinds. No blocking needed, too. The folks I make gifts for love the ease of care and the feel of the yarns used. Using a fabric softener works wonders. I prefer using the sheet type in the dyer.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Acrylic melts, as does polyester and other similar fibers, but at a temperature so high that the heat would have caused burns before then. The forum member who just "bowed out" because "people who use acrylic for babies just "don't care" has an axe to grind about acrylics. 
Many of her comments are correct, but not her conclusions. She failed to mention that cotton actully flames and that acrylic may be safer than cotton because of that. Neither cotton nor acrylic will "start" a fire but require the presence of fire to melt or burn. A local source of burning such as an electrical short, heater or candle or a roaring house fire is required in all circumstances and that is what should be guarded againsht. Even hair (wool) burns when the heat is intense enough as do most natural fibers. Whenever there is a fiber discussion that includes acrylic, be prepared for persistent, negative comments from her. She has insulted many, many people on the forum because of her personal dislike of acrylic. Her negative comments should be mostly disregarded and the source considered. 
I am bothered by her comments because of the insults that accompany them. Many people have access only to acrylics and they have been made into many, many useful and beautiful hand-knit or crocheted items that are much appreciated.


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

courier770 said:


> I'm bowing out of this thread. Clearly people are NOT informed about the fire safety laws regarding infant clothing, bedding, etc..
> 
> I love my grandchildren too much to put them at risk, what you do is your business!


I agree that there may be good global reasons, such as carbon footptrint and Third World exploitation, to minimize use of mass-marketed acrylics. (among other things)
Frankly, I had never considered that, and thank courier770 for raising those points.

The fire-safety issue is valid, as we all know, for kids' sleepwear, and I guess that goes for blankies too. Maybe we just didn't think of blankies as kids' sleepwear?

However, I do not think it is constructive to take on such an accusational, confrontational tone when trying to present one's points in a social setting. Accusing people of recklessly endangering their grandchildren accomplishes nothing useful. Better to share information in a constructive, educating manner.

No one here is trying to jeopardize children or break laws.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Not even going there with you Courier.


----------



## MamaBonz 55 (Sep 24, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


Acrylic for all the items I knit for charity and young children - except mittens. They need to be wool or at least wool blend.

Caps for preemies, newborns and chemo caps should be soft acrylic because it doesn't irritate skin or stir up allergies + it is machine washable/dryable. I try to stay away from the super-cheapy acrylics which are hard to knit and often have a stiff texture.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

I use Acrylic for just about everything unless the item I'm knitting really needes to be knit in wool. I personally don't like using wool. It itches. Acrylic does a good job.


----------



## MimiPat (Aug 5, 2011)

Mary E,
Thank you for your post. I was getting so uncomfortable reading this thread and yet I was feeling guilty for using acrylic yarn. I have friends who buy very expensive yarn and spend hundreds of dollars at a time when they shop for yarn. I can't do that and sometimes am embarrassed to even say Red Heart or Lion Brand. I feel better now because I do knit for my grandchildren and we are extremely safety conscious.
Pat


----------



## Lassie (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit for a number of hospital neo-natal units that give handknits as going home gifts to mostly poor parents. They all insist on either cotton for warm weather, or acrylic for cold weather. The reasons are health related and practical. Preemies often have very fragile and delicate skin, and one of the nurses in the IC nursery told me wool, even the kind adults find very soft, is just too abrasive for the littles ones. Also, both in the hospital and at home, acrylics are just easier to care for. For myself, I love wool! And many adults I knit for feel the same. But I don't see the need to make hurtful remarks to people who either cannot afford to knit only with wool, or who have a sensitivity to it that makes it impossible for them to use it. FWIW, I have seen wool in many stores from what some would call "third world" countries. Should I prefer that to acrylics from the same country? I think it is sensible and ethical to be aware of the larger costs of what we buy. Of course, read labels, educate yourself, don't willingly support exploitation. But don't assume all wool is more "virtuous" than any synthetics. It just isn't so.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thank you MaryE and eclue. I also do not like the accusatory tone. All fibers have advantages and drawbacks. Each knitter makes their choices based on many things, and none is wrong. Cheap goods, etc, from Third World countries are here to stay, no matter what we may think or do. This isn't going to change because some knitters, or whoever, in the US don't buy the stuff from those places. It is practically impossible not to, to be honest. Plus, the people in those countries have the right to make a living same as everyone else. Those jobs mean their kids eat this week, so I do not begrudge them. Every country on this planet is trying to join the international marketplace however they can. And when your choices are starvation or pollution you would probably make the same choices. As far as the fire issue, without a flame - no fire. If your child is that close to a flame, shame on you no matter what fiber they are wearing. No one has the right to talk down to another. You don't know what their life is about.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I use acrylic yarns to knit baby/toddler sweaters because they're machine wash and dry. I don't have grandchildren, but I love knitting the small sizes. Will have to find a home for these one of these days.


I, too, use acrylics for children because they are easy-care for parents who receive them. Not many moms today have the time to hand-wash and/or dry items made from natural fibers. The charity I donate baby items to distributes to over 80 agencies in my state, and they are always happy to receive tons of acrylic-made garments. In fact, they supply alot of synthetic yarns to their regular knitters. 
I am also one of those people with a very tight knitting budget, and cannot justify the cost of natural-fiber yarns when I knit so many pieces for infant charities.

I am listening very carefully, though, to all the information about fire hazard and petrochemicals in the synthetic yarns, as most of those facts are coming from horrendous personal experience and I am very empathetic to that fact. I'd just prefer that this very important information be shared as informational and helpful rather than critical and judgmental.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well VJH, you have a point also. I say we all just do the best we can and be kind to one another. There are many opinions and we can all agree to disagree and still be kind. Right?


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

gypsie said:


> Well VJH, you have a point also. I say we all just do the best we can and be kind to one another. There are many opinions and we can all agree to disagree and still be kind. Right?


Here, here!! Moving on........


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

Charlotte80 said:


> I have a sweater I made at least 20 years ago with Red Heart Acrylic yarn. I wear every winter around the house because it is so warm. I machine wash and dry it and it comes out nice and soft. My only complaint is that it has "Pilled". I wonder if that is the result of being agitated in the machine? I was a fairly "Newbie" knitter and didn't know about the "nicer" yarns available.


Do you have a "sweater shaver?" That will get the pills off! I use acrylics almost exclusively. There are some very nice ones nowadays, of different weights and softness, and they don't make a huge dent in the ol' pocketbook. Even Red Heart Supersaver yarns are nice, depending on what you're making. It makes beautiful, sturdy afghans and other things. My favorite sweater is made from it.

Regarding the prevention of pilling, perhaps putting the sweater in a mesh laundry bag, and then placing it in the washer by itself (on delicate cycle), would help keep the yarn from rubbing against anything.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I only use acrylics because I'm allergic to wool. It's machine washable & dryable, so it's easy care, and it wears well. It's great for afghans, baby blankets, hats, scarves, vests (if you don't like the feel of it on your skin), purses, toys, doll clothing, and too many more things to mention.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

CathyAnn said:


> Charlotte80 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a sweater I made at least 20 years ago with Red Heart Acrylic yarn. I wear every winter around the house because it is so warm. I machine wash and dry it and it comes out nice and soft. My only complaint is that it has "Pilled". I wonder if that is the result of being agitated in the machine? I was a fairly "Newbie" knitter and didn't know about the "nicer" yarns available.
> ...


I have found that turning the item inside out before you wash it helps, too. Some of those super sticky lint removers will pull off a lot of the pills. I love my sweater shaver!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Use acrylic for afghans and other projects. Have allergies to wool.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

I use acrylic for any baby items I am knitting for charity as they are machine washable. I have also knitted several jumpers for myself and DH in acrylic, and after a couple of washes in Woolmix they are lovely and soft.


----------



## Shdy990 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm allergic to wool and use acrylic exclusively. I love it. Washable and dryable and if matched with a good pattern, every bit as nice as any other yarn.


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I have used it for decades. I am in the final stages making myself a scrap yarn cardi for work. I work with 5 yr. Olds this year, and they cannot keep their food covered hands to themselves at lunch. So, in the wash it will go several times a week. 

I also knit with wool and wool blends. Acrylic is also awesome for blankets, afghans. I have had some for over 20 years. How can you go wrong with that.

I recently watched the video on Redheat site on how its made from crude oil, yuck on the other hand. The times we live in eh?


----------



## marumin (Oct 8, 2011)

Speaking from my corner of the world.... Here acrylic yarn as well as wool and cotton is stiff or soft depending on the brand, kind and weight you choose.
I crochet most of my baby items from some kind of acrylic or acrylic blend because it is less likely to cause an allergic reaction. Some brands are stiff and no amount of softening liquid in the washing will do the trick.... Others are naturally very soft and wash up beautifully. I never iron my work though. I wash it in the gentle cycle, and either roll it in a towel and hang carefully to dry or dry in the gentle (fluff) cycle of the dryer. Practically no wrinkling this way.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is the recipe for a non-permanent flame retardant that you can treat your childrens' sleepwear, blankets and clothing with if you like. This is as permanent as those pjs we all bought that were labelled 'Fire Retardant', (nothing is really fireproof where clothing and bedding is concerned). My family has a lot of respiratory allergies so I have always refrained from using this as a spray or a soak. (Years ago they suggested soaking your items in the solutions, letting drip dry and that it would then be 'good' for approx 6 washings. I notice that is no longer anywhere on the borax site, so my guess is they found it did not really last that long or that people stopped doing it after a couple of times due to the extra work for mothers with young children.)

All of us have to judge the information we have balanced with our own experience and our doctor's advice. My family tries to make do with vinegar and baking soda (with an occasional added borax rinse for whitening or stubborn stains) so I am hyper-vigilant about fire in the home. No smokers, no open candles in a room with young children or pets, and no matches, flint igniters, fireplace supplies or other combustibles below the 5' level, EVER. We try to teach fire safety, of course, but mainly I try not to make it available when little ones are about. Our ENTIRE homes are flamable so we must do the best we can do while keeping a sense of perspective about what we cannot do. If you would feel safer about treating your childrens' sleepwear and bedding then of course do so, and I hope the recipe is helpful. But don't forget the toys, carpets, drapes, upholstery and clothing in that same room... and then decide whether you would rather be vigilant about fire sources (plug those unused outlets, no heaters in bedrooms, etc.) or worry about how many chemicals (and borax/water IS a chemical solution) you want your kids to breathe while they are asleep. Do your best, that is all any parent/grandparent can do.

Nonpermanent Flame Retardant
2.5 ounces borax
2 cups boiling hot water

Combine the borax and boiling water in a bowl and stir until all the borax is dissolved. Pour into a spray bottle, shake, and spray onto the clothes. Dont rinse. Let dry before dressing the person in the clothes. Reapply the spray after each wash.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Bea 465 said:


> I use acrylic yarns to knit baby/toddler sweaters because they're machine wash and dry. I don't have grandchildren, but I love knitting the small sizes. Will have to find a home for these one of these days.


Me too, no one hand washes these days. They do tend to lose shape after a while but by then they're old hat. Also like Marumin says, acrylics are good for children with allergies.

I find that acrylics are so readily available too, all our 'Go Lo, Cheap as Chips, Reject Shop etc sell it in winter. They have a resonable range but it's always 8ply (DK) can never get the nice 3 or 4 plys although K Mart & Big W sell quite a bit.

Persevere, there are many nice soft acrylics which make nice baby stuff.
Leanna x


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

If you do charity knitting, especially for babies & chemo caps, the hospitals request acrylic because of possible allergies, also the wool may be to scratchy for chemo caps.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Just can't pass up sending out a big* THANK YOU* to all of you who who made such well-thought out posts. Mary E, Lassie, Homeshppr, Eclue -- and others. I hope you all know that I am seldom mean-spirited, but the broken record being played yet again pretty much gets on my last nerve.

I am all for *sharing* information. I am *not* a fan of being spoken down to, putting others down, attacking others decisions, love or commitment to the planet by those who proclaim themselves "experts" and "mightier than thou".

I am aware that I should have addressed a PM or "walked on by" but this has happened on several occasions and I am just tired of it so can't keep foot out of mouth....

All of us make our own decisions, based on our circumstances, our understanding of the situation we are knitting for (my charities - other than military- will not accept anything but acrylic for many different reasons) our available money or sources of yarn, allergies, many, many factors..... no one should be made to feel less *anything* for their decisions. Just keep on knitting and *enjoy* it and give yourselves big pats on the back for all you do for others - family, charity, friends.. *Oooops*, about to fall off soapbox so off to knit - I have some really pretty hot pink acrylic and it is Breast Cancer Awareness month *or* I have some pale lilac acrylic that will make great hats for the Shaken Baby Syndrome Awareness in Nov.....


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Have to say that acrylic was all I ever used until I bought cotton yarn for dishcloths a few months ago.

So it's been sweaters and afghans, hot pads, coasters, potholders - knit and / or crochet.


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Just can't pass up sending out a big* THANK YOU* to all of you who who made such well-thought out posts. Mary E, Lassie, Homeshppr, Eclue -- and others. I hope you all know that I am seldom mean-spirited, but the broken record being played yet again pretty much gets on my last nerve.
> 
> I am all for *sharing* information. I am *not* a fan of being spoken down to, putting others down, attacking others decisions, love or commitment to the planet by those who proclaim themselves "experts" and "mightier than thou".
> 
> ...


Onya Dreamweaver. You tell em Love! Keep up the good work.
Leanna x


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! I didn't realize the hornet's nest I was walking into about using acrylic yarns. Maybe it's time for courier770 to leave Knitting Paradise's forum. None of us need anyone's rudeness here. As for potential dangers, aren't we all able to take care to use what we make for ourselves and others responsibly?


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

I am allergic to wool


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Well I don't think Courier770 should leave KP. She has much good information to offer. I think she was just expressing her passion and didn't really mean to insult anyone. Sometimes I think our passion about a subject overcomes us and maybe our tongues/fingers act before we have time to think. Someone she cares about deeply was harmed and I think the horror of what happened is still with her. She lives in a place that she can get natural yarn and perhaps forgot that not all of us have access to such beautiful yarn. Her goal was not to insult, she just reacted out of passion. I think we all have knee jerk reactions sometimes. I say we move on, forgive and agree to disagree.


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

I'm sure you're right. I just get impatient with what seem to be rants. I'm the granddaughter, goddaughter, niece and wife of firefighters so I probably forget sometimes that everyone knows about fire safety. Volunteer work with burn victims has shown me some pretty awful things. Thanks for your post.


----------



## mbard3731 (May 1, 2011)

I use acrylic for all the hats I make for the cancer center. I also make slippers and scarves using it. I'd take some off your hands for chemo hats if I lived closer.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

This is a document with information on flammability and dangers from different textiles and fire hazzards in the home, in general. The greatest fire hazard from textiles used for clothing is from cotton and linen. Wool and silk are among the safest, with acrylic somewhere near the middle. The document has some interesting information in it. http://www.extension.iastate.edu/publications/ncr174.pdf
I think the greatest lesson we should take from it is to do everything withing our powers to protect our children and grandchildren by preventing fires by all means possible. This is smoke alarm month and making sure that we have working smoke alarms will hopefully keep our families from coming close enough to a heat source to cause their clothing to ignite.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My son is in the Rurl Fire Service here in New South Wales Australia and they are required to wear wool or cotton clothing, when I used to knit his socks I had to make sure that I knitted him ones in wool to wear with his fire yellows. If the boots get really hot and burn the acrylic socks melt into the feet of the firefighters whereas the wool and cotton ones aren't so bad.

I knit everything else with either acrylic or wool, mostly acrylic as it is cheaper.


----------



## maur1011 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was blessed with sooo many handmade items when my first child was born (13 baby blankets, 11 of them handmade - can you imagine?). I admired and used them all. As much as I wanted to hang on to these treasures that were made with so much love, it just wasn't possible. I kept 2 and donated the remaining blankets to BirthRight, a group that supports girls and women who are expecting a baby but are in much less fortunate circumstances than I was. It gave me great pleasure to know that such beautiful items would be passed to someone who could truly use it. 

I had never knit myself, but wound up taking a night class at the local high school to learn how to knit about 7 years later. And yes, I now make baby blankets to give away.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I never use acrylic. I have declared that I am allergic to acrylic. I might even die if it comes near to me. That is my story and I am sticking with it. Take the darn stuff back and get some real yarn.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> This is a document with information on flammability and dangers from different textiles and fire hazzards in the home, in general. The greatest fire hazard from textiles used for clothing is from cotton and linen. Wool and silk are among the safest, with acrylic somewhere near the middle. The document has some interesting information in it. http://www.extension.iastate.edu/publications/ncr174.pdf
> I think the greatest lesson we should take from it is to do everything withing our powers to protect our children and grandchildren by preventing fires by all means possible. This is smoke alarm month and making sure that we have working smoke alarms will hopefully keep our families from coming close enough to a heat source to cause their clothing to ignite.


thanks for the info re: smoke alarm month.....let's all remember to replace those batteries and remind/help mom and dad to do the same... i don't even get up on a stepladder without a friend around to 'spot' me, let alone let a parent climb up on one!!!!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


I'm using some of the softer acrylic yarns for mittens and fingerless mittens, because mittens are usually washed frequently, and this type yarn is almost non-destructible. Perhaps you could knit slippers! Have fun!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Everything that Courier770 said about acrylic melting onto the skin and causing horrible burns is true - along with polyester and nylon. 20+ years ago, just before Christmas a small plane crashed into a shopping mall here in Northern California with fire resulting. It was high shopping time. Many were burned and those that were wearing ski parkas had the most sever burns because their coats melted onto them. 

However, many charities will not accept wool items and want the easy care of acrylic items. It is best to check the rules before making anything to donate. The local nicu has very specific instructions about how tightly the knit must be in order to protect tiny fingers from getting tangled and losing blood supply.

We must read labels carefully to know what we are buying. There are some brand names that include the words cotton or wool and they are mostly acrylic. Fortunately, Patons is now marketing 100% wool at a price competitive with many acrylics.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

There are some brand names that include the words cotton or wool and they are mostly acrylic. Fortunately, Patons is now marketing 100% wool at a price competitive with many acrylics.
~~~~~
I see that a lot in the many different yarns and men's hunting socks especially and wonder how they can advertise it as 'wool'.

That's why I am not listening to the rant about acrylics. It's everywhere.


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

This being Smoke Alarm Month,we're reminded we all need to learn how to be fire-safe. When I was a kid (back when dinosaurs roamed the earth...) my local fire department would send a firefighter around to our schools to help educate kids about fire safety. Maybe each of us could find out if our local fire departments still do that.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Your sweater is really cute! Could you please explain to me how you upload a picture on this forum? I can do it in the Picture section and in the PM but not here to include it with my message. How is that done, please?


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

either one of two ways....enter your caption/comment into the quick reply and then choose edit to get the the big 'comment' screen....or....just click on 'Reply' or 'Quote Reply' which will take you to the big 'comment' screen first. Right below the comment box is a "file/picture attachments:" section with 3 small white boxes under that title. click on 'Choose File' and it will let you browse in your computer area to find the pic you want. If you keep your pix in one area, just in separate, labelled, folders, they will be easy to find.... you have the option of 1 to 3 pix at a time but if you want more...just 'Send' the comment with pix attached, then use the 'Add New Attachment' button on the new comment when it appears...be patient...sometimes it takes a few seconds to get the pix up the first time.... then you will see the new button at the bottom of the new comment and you can use it if you like.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

camillemarie said:


> This being Smoke Alarm Month,we're reminded we all need to learn how to be fire-safe. When I was a kid (back when dinosaurs roamed the earth...) my local fire department would send a firefighter around to our schools to help educate kids about fire safety. Maybe each of us could find out if our local fire departments still do that.


Come to think of it I haven't seen any ads on tv for a couple of years about forest fires or fire safety.

I know for our crime watch programs it was getting harder and harder to find anyone to do prevention programs of any kind if we could not guarantee a big turn-out, which we couldn't. Sad, isn't it.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

I'm a retired school nurse. In Texas we always have the fire department come on during fire prevention month to do programs for elementary students. They have excellent interactive programs with mock burning houses and firemen dressed in their gear to familiarize the students with the firemen.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Deemail...Thank you for your lessen for pictures its just what I wanted to know as well as Disclose ...... Jemima


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Mary E - That is a wonderful site and a great reference. That should be posted in Links and Resources as well. I've added to my files and will print it out to add to my book on burn testing as well. Also, thanks for the reminder on smoke alarms... Mine need to be replaced in totality, not just batteries - and Dee, I will definitely have a spotter on the ladder as one is at the top of very steep stairs....


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

camillemarie said:


> Wow! I didn't realize the hornet's nest I was walking into about using acrylic yarns. Maybe it's time for courier770 to leave Knitting Paradise's forum. None of us need anyone's rudeness here. As for potential dangers, aren't we all able to take care to use what we make for ourselves and others responsibly?


Careful there, Tiger..you're one day into the forum. If you notice Courier has been on the forum since the beginning and although she is highly opinionated on several topics, I don't remember anyone suggesting she should leave. If that's the case, we would have to leave in droves. If she mis- speaks, we respond..that's the forum. Welcome aboard and enjoy. That was just a pimple..we've had some real bumps and survived and her message, however presented, may save a life. I, also, liked your last sentence..my answer is "yes", absolutely. 
Stick with us, hon..it just gets better. :thumbup:


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> camillemarie said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! I didn't realize the hornet's nest I was walking into about using acrylic yarns. Maybe it's time for courier770 to leave Knitting Paradise's forum. None of us need anyone's rudeness here. As for potential dangers, aren't we all able to take care to use what we make for ourselves and others responsibly?
> ...


Well I disagree with you just a little. Most of us know not to say such cruel things to others. And when it is said in the same breathe as the point being presented it just all flies out the window.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

I make blankets for Project Linus. All I use is acrylic yarn for it.

I'm making a blanket for my stepniece in wool, but I normally use acrylic for everything I make. It's machine washable and dryable.

Shari


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> hildy3 said:
> 
> 
> > camillemarie said:
> ...


I'm sorry, PaKnitter..wires must have gotten crossed. I really had not said anything to you. I thought I sent that to Camille. If you don't like my post to her, fine. If you got it, I have apologized. "Cruel" is a very strong word for someone else's expression of passion. All of us learned a great deal about fire and fabrics because of Courier.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Yep...wires are crossing so lets just get back to knitting with the fiber of your choice.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

I have gone all the way through this thread and found that I agree with many, disagree with some, but honestly believe that kindness, caring, and responsibility and above all respect, is what is always called for in dealing with all people. We are all in a public forum here, and all of us really need to be more aware and careful of what we say and how we say it. We all have opinions about many things in this world, and are passionate about lots of things, But the people we speak to deserve to be spoken to the way we want to be spoken to. A difference of opinion doesn't change that.If something you see here upsets you, come back to it at a later time if you feel the need to respond. I am sorry that one felt that they needed to leave the thread and hope that she will be joining us again soon as I know that she has helped many with her knowledge of knitting. I enjoy KP and know that many others do to. I have picked up so much info that has helped me and encouraged me to become better in needle arts and really enjoy all of you. Let's hope that this continues, as I feel sure it will


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

I've decided to "unwatch" this topic and move on to happy news from my Forum friends. 

Wishing you all a wonderful new week and something to smile about every day!!


----------



## camillemarie (Oct 8, 2011)

Just got the following "private" message from someone. I quote it here: 

"Courier gets to do and say whatever she pleases and most of the ladies put up with it because she is full of knowledge which they may someday need. 

I am not one of those ladies...lol I can't stand the woman and she can take her knowedge and stuff it where the sun don't shine"

As far as I'm concerned, none of us gets to do or say whatever we please in this forum no matter why. Remember the good manners we learned long, long ago? Courier sure doesn't. I've got 58 years of experience embroidering, 56 years knitting and 50 years experience crocheting. Does that mean I'm better than anyone else in this forum? Of course it doesn't.

Courier's experience doesn't either. So y'all have fun insulting each other when you could be putting your time to good use making this world a better place. I'm gone and heading for a better place to express myself than this petty forum.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you for your considered response, things were getting a bit heated. ultimately we work with the yarns we like, we all have reasons for our choices.



Jillpr said:


> I have gone all the way through this thread and found that I agree with many, disagree with some, but honestly believe that kindness, caring, and responsibility and above all respect, is what is always called for in dealing with all people. We are all in a public forum here, and all of us really need to be more aware and careful of what we say and how we say it. We all have opinions about many things in this world, and are passionate about lots of things, But the people we speak to deserve to be spoken to the way we want to be spoken to. A difference of opinion doesn't change that.If something you see here upsets you, come back to it at a later time if you feel the need to respond. I am sorry that one felt that they needed to leave the thread and hope that she will be joining us again soon as I know that she has helped many with her knowledge of knitting. I enjoy KP and know that many others do to. I have picked up so much info that has helped me and encouraged me to become better in needle arts and really enjoy all of you. Let's hope that this continues, as I feel sure it will


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The purpose of a PM is to provide a place to speak in private. It is the right venue to discuss differences, possibly make suggestions to someone or conduct *any* conversation that would better be held in *private* I am going to copy this post into a PM to CamilleMarie, that is where it belongs - However, I am also going to post it here because I think this newbie to the site needs a little public hand slapping. To post someone's PM in public is a definite NoNo and should not be condoned or tolerated by any of us. I think that a tour around the site, starting with Home and Admin's post stating the rules of the forum should be mandatory for all new members and someof us older gals could use a reminder as well.... How about a little common sense.... This is *not* the way anyone should behave on KP....


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Mary E - That is a wonderful site and a great reference. That should be posted in Links and Resources as well. I've added to my files and will print it out to add to my book on burn testing as well. Also, thanks for the reminder on smoke alarms... Mine need to be replaced in totality, not just batteries - and Dee, I will definitely have a spotter on the ladder as one is at the top of very steep stairs....


There are various types of smoke alarms available to day. We have the one that picks up the tiny particles in smoke, before there is a fire and long before other alarms do because the others only pick up larger particles in the air after the fire starts. Don't forget to put one in the garage, the attic, basement, etc.

We also have carbon monoxide alarms too.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

In California, we are required by law to have the carbon monoxide alarms as well as the smoke alarms.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! Camille has 58 yrs. embroidering, 56 knitting, and 50 crocheting..... her arms must be tired!!!

Sorry..gals, can we be done now? 

I would like to add here, to one and all..I appreciate you
tolerating my faux pas's and my 'groaners'. I like all of you...haven't found a sour apple in the bunch. Love...Hildy


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I used to use nothing but acrylic. But since the socks have entered my life, am now venturing into washable wools. Am currently modifying a sweater pattern for one of my granddaughter's roommates. First sweater to be made as well...


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> I used to use nothing but acrylic. But since the socks have entered my life, am now venturing into washable wools. Am currently modifying a sweater pattern for one of my granddaughter's roommates. First sweater to be made as well...


I can't use dp's to take the leap to socks. I can crochet some but would have to work a little on both socks to keep them the same size. Hmmm...may be a good winter project and keep me out of trouble...lol


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

courier770 said:


> Here's why I won't use acrylic yarns.
> 
> First of all they are not "fire safe" so they should never be used for bedding or infant wear or any child sleepwear. A home fire starts every 7 seconds in this country. No one plans on a child or infant being in a fire but it happens all too often. Acrylic will become a liquid mess when it burns and literally melt into the skin of the wearer, causing horrific burns. Our family had experience with this many years ago.
> 
> ...


Not everyone has the finances to purchase wool all the time. When other bills need to be paid and gas put in the car buying only wool yarn is not gonna be on someones top list. So is there only choice is not to do knitting and crocheting to meet the "wool purchase expectation" in order to meet their necessary bills. That is just a little unfair to make people feel like garbage because that is all they can afford.

My grandma crocheted me stuff to wear that was out of acrylics and I didn't burst into flames.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Today Is Make a Difference Monday... 



I'm sure we can all think of many reasons to knit for charities that help premature babies, or "preemies." The biggest reason, of course, is that there are so many preemies born every day, and each one of them deserves a chance to live and thrive. 



For those of us with limited amounts of knitting time but no less a desire to help through the work of our needles, preemie knits are ideal because they flow quickly from the needles. And let's face it: preemie knits are just plain adorable! Itty-bitty hats, teeny-weeny booties, sweet little blankets... knitting projects for preemies are nearly as precious as the babies they help. 



I thought it might be helpful to post a few guidelines to remember for your preemie charity knits, whether it's for an established charity like one of those featured in today's newsletter or simply for your local hospital. 



1. Any yarn used for preemie knitting should be very soft and washable. Cotton and acrylic are both good choices. Wool or wool-blends should be avoided because some babies may be sensitive to it. Remember that preemies' skin is very sensitive.



2. Most NICUs where preemies spend their first few weeks are in need of hats and blankets more than anything. Booties may also be donated, as can diaper covers for very small preemies who can wear only hats and diapers.



3. Hats should be very stretchy so they can easily fit on a preemie's head. Bonnets are great choices for smaller preemies. 



4. Think pink! Or baby blue. Or butter yellow, or mint green. Pastel colors are best for preemies, as they are the most flattering to their small sizes. Dark or bright colors can make preemies look frailer. 



5. Most importantly, follow the guidelines of the charity for which you are knitting. If you are knitting for your local hospital's NICU, go ahead and ask them for guidelines. They will appreciate your knitting exactly what they need!


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

I appreciate the information from courier about the acrylic. I do knit with it, quite a lot, in fact. Probably more than I should since man-made fibers are made with chemicals.

I'd rather use "nature-made" fibers - bamboo, wool, silk, organic cotton (which I prefer for baby items) etc.
More and more people seem to be going to the natural fibers rather than man-mad, especially for baby items. 

Some of the man-made fibers made for baby clothing, blankets I would never use because of the "fuzz" some of them generate. These can get into a baby's nose and cause health problems. Some people tend to look at external things like color, price. For baby items, I always think of the baby first and and possibility of health, allergy or safety issues.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The purpose of a PM is to provide a place to speak in private. It is the right venue to discuss differences, possibly make suggestions to someone or conduct *any* conversation that would better be held in *private* I am going to copy this post into a PM to CamilleMarie, that is where it belongs - However, I am also going to post it here because I think this newbie to the site needs a little public hand slapping. To post someone's PM in public is a definite NoNo and should not be condoned or tolerated by any of us. I think that a tour around the site, starting with Home and Admin's post stating the rules of the forum should be mandatory for all new members and someof us older gals could use a reminder as well.... How about a little common sense.... This is *not* the way anyone should behave on KP....


I agree.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I think it would be best for everyone's feelings to close this thread. None of us decide to throw caution to the wind and endanger children or the planet when we choose our yarn. Each fiber has pros and cons when it comes to safety and price, and each fiber leaves a footprint on this planet. Petrochemicals are used to make acrylics, but petrochemicals and other chemicals are also used in farming the animals or growing the cotton, so no fiber is "footprint-free". We each make the best choices we can based on our particular situations and projects. To say that others might make their choices without regard for health and safety of the recipient or our environment is thoughtless of the feelings of other members, which is not the mission of this forum. For myself, I am now un-watching this thread.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Here here.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, Linda, for the info. 
May I add to that from my NICU..little mittens.
Cuddle sacs are a no-no at our's.
My pkg contains : a blankie, hat, mittens and a little washable, safe toy. I use a 1/4 in" ribbon or yarn and thread it thru blankie center, then tie everything on. Then I fold it in thirds and roll it and secure with some of same yarn..then wrap in tissue paper. Makes a neat little package.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> I think it would be best for everyone's feelings to close this thread. None of us decide to throw caution to the wind and endanger children or the planet when we choose our yarn. Each fiber has pros and cons when it comes to safety and price, and each fiber leaves a footprint on this planet. Petrochemicals are used to make acrylics, but petrochemicals and other chemicals are also used in farming the animals or growing the cotton, so no fiber is "footprint-free". We each make the best choices we can based on our particular situations and projects. To say that others might make their choices without regard for health and safety of the recipient or our environment is thoughtless of the feelings of other members, which is not the mission of this forum. For myself, I am now un-watching this thread.


I thought that, too, Vicki, but now that things are calm, there is a lot of good info still coming thru. You could start a new topic 
if there is not one already re: charity work. Admin has to block, but usually has to be asked to 'watch this thread'. He is grateful for the "alerts".


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Hildy...I like your package idea very much.

And about the cuddle sacs...I never thought of using them in that way but more for going in and out doors or for a chilly room but now that you mention it I know some would using cuddle sacs in the crib. :-(


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I mostly use acrylic and acrylic blends. I have used for sweaters, afghans/blankets, other clothing items. I prefer the blends over the 100% acrylic. Seems the blends are softer and easier to work with. I have only used wool and wool blends for socks. The natural fibers help to take the moisture away from my feet. When making dish towels and cloths I only use 100% cotton.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

IT has taken me a year to learn to do heeled socks. Am DP working now and learning 2 at a time toe up on a circular. This old dog IS learning new tricks.
I have a crocheted sock in progress; and have a sock loom with yarn in it as well.
My family will have warm feet for Christmas...time permitting.


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

Dear DebNannyMom, Would you be willing to share your crochet sock pattern? I have one using worsted weight but am looking for one using sock yarn and hook size B-D. I appreciate all your help and will say thanks now
jill


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> Today Is Make a Difference Monday...
> 
> I'm sure we can all think of many reasons to knit for charities that help premature babies, or "preemies." The biggest reason, of course, is that there are so many preemies born every day, and each one of them deserves a chance to live and thrive.
> 
> ...


Also, the knit must be tight with little possibility of getting tiny fingers caught in the knitted fabric


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Still reading through the replies and thankful for all the great feedback. Actually, the yarn I first was writing in about had so many frays I had to return it. (So glad I wound it before starting my project) At JoAnn's yesterday, it seemed every skien I liked was acrylic. I feel much more comfortable using it now with mostly good reports. Thanks to this wonderful group. I did buy some wool though for socks.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I got mine from redheart.com> colorful crochet socks. It is listed as an "easy" pattern; designed by Kathy Wesley. It uses in the pattern> Red Heart's "Heart and Sole with Aloe, 3 skeins.


----------



## doveoflove1 (Oct 10, 2011)

I love the doll with the red jumper. How cute!!

Stephanie :thumbup:


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Donna,
You are so funny. If I were you I would knot or crochet a shawl or some king of wrap or even scarfs. You know winiter is around the corner and they make nice Xmas gifts.
Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## pug retirement (Jun 5, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


I have used it for socks and cardigans. I find it great have even used it for a dog coat. So enjoy it.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

I mean "knit" not "knot" hahahahaha


----------



## Jillpr (Mar 15, 2011)

DebNannyMom said:


> I got mine from redheart.com> colorful crochet socks. It is listed as an "easy" pattern; designed by Kathy Wesley. It uses in the pattern> Red Heart's "Heart and Sole with Aloe, 3 skeins.


Thank=you for the pattern I think I am going to love this.


----------



## Christi (Feb 3, 2011)

Janina.......your avatar cat looks like my cat.


----------



## nbaker (Jan 30, 2011)

camillemarie said:


> This being Smoke Alarm Month,we're reminded we all need to learn how to be fire-safe. When I was a kid (back when dinosaurs roamed the earth...) my local fire department would send a firefighter around to our schools to help educate kids about fire safety. Maybe each of us could find out if our local fire departments still do that.


I just heard a radio announcement that the fire dept is providing smoke alarms for those who need them in their homes. A fireman will even come to the house and install it for the family. Check out your fire department and see if they are doing this in your community.


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

Hi Christi,
Thank you, yes they are nice those black cats. I have to take her to the vet tonight. Last night just realized that she has something on her gums. Poor old thing did not want me to touch it so, to the doctor and have it checked. Hope they don't have to pull out a tooth.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Most hospitals will only accept synthetic-yarn items for their baby departments since items must be not only washable but in very hot water.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

I use nothing else if it is double kinitting (8ply) and uses 4mm needles you can knit anything with it great for baby sweaters for busy mums as they can just throw them in the washing machine


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Such good advice. Thanks one and all.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
So, are they line-backer big or do you just have many family members? Remember William "The Refrigerator" Perry back in the mid-80/s? Was he a Chicago Bear? LOL!

Heck, yes......why would worsted weight hurt your footsies? LOL!! It's all over this planet.

I was on some, too by the way = 80% ww + 20% nylon blend on a sock.......upsize my shoe to the penny loafer = Fine, mighty fine.....LOL!!

But........always a but, eh? What color is that yarn? If it isn't neon yellow, take it back! LOL!!

I rather like the variegated WW = softer than a solid WW.....and the colors are great.......I don't like a plain anything! LOL!!

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

A doggie coat? It would probably have to be washed often, so acrylic would be good.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

I always felt the softer tissues were those of color.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

A sewed a doggie coat from fleece which is acrylic. My dog which is a black lab would eat me if I sat still long enough, he ate it....I would love to knit one for him but I know he would eat it off himself! Black labs are crazy loving dogs!


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

my little chihuahua-peke loves to lay in the sun but won't let me put a sweater on her. She just snuggles up with her towel or blanket.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Judy M said:


> my little chihuahua-peke loves to lay in the sun but won't let me put a sweater on her. She just snuggles up with her towel or blanket.


She's a smart dog. I don't think dogs need extra jackets. I have a Pyrenees/Australian Sheppard mix and he growls at me if I try to put a jacket on him. He has two thick coats of his own. He teaches me a lot about dogs! The black lab is just crazy and lets me do anything to him. Your little dog knows what she needs!


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Donna. Like you, I love my worsted weight socks. It's the acrylic I wasn't sure of.  And speaking of color, I guessed you would like neon. lol :XD:


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

At the risk of raising the ire of everyone, I have to say that if acrylic yarn was all I could obtain, I would simply give up knitting. I have tried several different brands over the years, and it seems that no matter how soft the skein feels, when it is worked up, it has a texture that closely resembles recycled garbage bags. Stiff, lifeless, and at least in my opinion indicative of being more interested in price than in quality. I have been informed, also, that if you knit anything that is to go to servicemen, not to use any artificial fibers. This is because most (if not all) acrylics will melt if exposed to fire, and once melted they can stick to skin and cause very serious problems. Now obviously we don't anticipate that every serviceman would be exposed to fire or explosives, but why take the chance. Wool, when exposed to fire, simply burns away and leave ash. Acrylic, when exposed to fire, melts and clings, causing very serious skin damage. It may be easy to take care of, and great to just throw in the washing machine, but my personal opinion is that it would be better just thrown in the trash. Sorry about that, gang, but it's my opinion and I'm sticking with it. If I go to the trouble of spending hours making something, I want the quality of a good natural fiber that will last a long time. I don't care if acrylic lasts well into the next century, I don't like it and will not use it.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

Great answer and great reasons behind your preference and opinions.


----------



## pats place (Jun 24, 2011)

*



Also, the knit must be tight with little possibility of getting tiny fingers caught in the knitted fabric

Click to expand...

*Totally agree - 100%. I'm glad someone else considers these things important about the safety of the "end users" - especially little ones.

Whether allergies, the effects on lungs and limbs, and yes, even the potential for death and sickness...and the fire hazard of acrylic - from smoqui. I did not know that. Good to know this one, for sure.

If companies can recall cribs, car seats, toys, foods, formula, blinds with long strings that the little ones can get tangled up in, lead in paint and much more...it's an important consideration about what our gifts may/may not cause.....if anything.

I try to notice my own reaction to a yarn when it's being knitted (excess fuzz that gets into noses - would also get into a baby's nose, lungs and mouth; scratchy feel, etc). Doing a little due diligence at any online place for reviews helps give more information. Easy to do. And yes, indeed tiny fingers and little toes getting wrapped or twisted in the blanket's holes.

I learned that lesson when knitting with Red Heart "Baby Clouds" - wonderfully soft, gorgeous colors, the price was right.

The first time I ever used this yarn was to knit a baby blanket. The excessive fuzz keep itching and getting into my nose. I figured if it got into my nose and caused a problem, it surely would a baby's also.

It was then I got onto http://www.joanns.com looked up the reviews and most were wonderful - price, color, softness. Several were not. Something I could easily have done before I purchased it.

I looked at the reviews with only a few stars (often the most imp;ortant)...and about the excess fuzziness, etc. Yes, a few considered a potential for a health issue. Here's one experience -

:thumbdown: .....Not for babies
Reviewer: Sue, 10/07/2007
I used this yarn to make four baby blankets this summer. They looked and felt beautiful, and everyone who saw them raved. Then my daughter called to tell me she found golf ball sized lumps of fuzz all over her baby's crib. She also found a good-sized lump passed in the baby's diaper. Not good at all! I checked with the other recipients, and all of them had the same experience. Thank goodness my daughter let me know.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

This is probably all true and I do prefer natural fibers to acrylic but I have 4 grown children that my mom knitted blankets, sweaters, booties and hats for, every item I still have today, all acrylic. I never found fuzz balls in their cribs or in their diapers. These knitted items are 36 years old and so is my oldest son. None of my 4 children were harmed from the acrylic yarn. None of my children had asthma and they were all very healthy. Actually nylon does melts instead of burning also therefore it should be just as dangerous as acrylic. Nylon is in so many garments. I survived and I'm 62, wearing nylon panties and beautiful dresses and nighties my mother made for me. I'm not saying acrylic yarn is my preference but I do have some in my stash that I continue to knit with. I must say that since this thread has been running it's taken some of the joy out of knitting for me. I was in Michael's yesterday and only purchased one ball of Sugar and Cream cotton for a bib. Most every yarn there is a synthetic or synthetic mix. There is a bit of 100% wool and cotton but not much choice. The fun and excitement I once had looking at all the beautiful yarns is gone. It's become a real dilemma for me. I can imagine how others must feel who cannot even begin to consider paying the prices for natural fiber yarn. It makes me sad. There are so many things in our environment that are a potential danger, maybe even breathing the air. Where do we draw the line? We must all accept responsibility for our own actions.


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

2011silverlinings said:


> I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha


i just bought some caron simply brites,its 100% acrylic and i love the colours and it is so soft but i stll think uummm.i am making a star blanket for my granddaughter,so its washable,i dont think i'd like it next to my skin,maybe a rug or shawl that goes over other clothes.?


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

In the baby's diaper. Now that is scary.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> 2011silverlinings said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha
> ...


Go ahead and make it. Once you wash it, it will still be soft. Remember babies make many messes and everything goes in the laundry to be washed.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> 2011silverlinings said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha
> ...


Go ahead and make it. Once you wash it, it will still be soft. Remember babies make many messes and everything goes in the laundry to be washed.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

juliacraftylady666 said:


> 2011silverlinings said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some worsted acrylic yarn because I liked the color and now not sure what to do with it other than take it back for a refund. Not fond of Acrylic sweaters...what about socks? I'd have enough to make socks for everyone in the family and probably yours too. lol And I have a BIG family. hahaha
> ...


Go ahead and make it. Once you wash it, it will still be soft. Remember babies make many messes and everything goes in the laundry to be washed.


----------



## 2011silverlinings (Aug 15, 2011)

LADISKNITTING said:


> Good morning Donna,
> Give this stuff to a charity and go to "Sweet Temptation" in DT Dublin. Acrylic yarn is not worth your time.
> I live in Indiana but when I come to Dublin I go to Sweet Temptation to look around and often find yarn on sale.
> Happy knitting!
> ...


Hi Ruth. I ended up having to take the yarn back. While winding I found lots of frays. I love Sweet Temptations. First place I visited when moving to Dublin. lol And then, of course, Jeni's on the corner for Ice Cream.  I do sew and machine embroider. Used to quilt and weave. Mostly these days when I'm not caring for my DGD I knit, crochet and knook. Just not enough time...


----------

